
Customer Tracking at Ralphs Grocery Store - mikece
https://www.schneier.com/blog/archives/2020/01/customer_tracki.html
======
JohnFen
This is a nice analysis of what Ralph's is up to, but they aren't exactly
exceptional. The entire purpose of any store's "loyalty program" is to collect
as much data on their customers as possible.

